# IADC Safety alerts



## khaled shehab (22 أغسطس 2009)

To all safety engineers , IADC Safety alerts from 1999 - 2009 

http://ifile.it/ec7a9o6/IADC Safety alerts.pdf


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (25 أغسطس 2009)

Thanks so much my friend


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (28 أغسطس 2009)

أخي خالد
الملف لا يتم تحميله ويعطي الرسالة التالية
you network address does not match the address of the user who issued this download ticket

HTTP/1.x 503 Service Unavailable


----------



## علي الحميد (28 أغسطس 2009)

بالنسبة لي تم تحميل الملف بدون مشاكل مع الشكر والتقدير للأخ خالد...


----------



## mmelsyed (26 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود
تم تحميل الملف


----------



## sayed00 (28 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور اخى الكريم

جزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (6 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور أخي خالد
تم تحميل الملف بدون مشاكل هذه المرة


----------



## ahmed_wahead (11 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا اخى وجزاك الله كل خير

شكرا اخى وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## خلوف العراقي (30 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

